# Shooting touches retriever community



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Got word through the retriever grapevine that two of the victims in the Chardon OH school shooting are connected to the retriever games. Joy Rickers, the only female victim, is a member of Buckeye RC and often worked field trials and hunt tests held at the BRC grounds. Russell King is also reported to have worked as a bird boy at some of the events. So sad to hear that kids who have worked hard and were giving back to conservation efforts have been put through this. These kids could well have thrown birds for my dogs in the test we ran there....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

This is so sad. The news just said a 3rd boy has died that had been shot. I believe the names of the 3 are Daniel Parmertor, Russell King and Demetrius Hewlin. 

My heart goes out to the families of all 5 young people.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going out to all involved.

Being a mother of children in school, this stuff scares the heck out of me.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with the parents and these young people's family and friends.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very sad, prayers for the families and friends of victims.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How tragic. My prayers go out to all involved.

I just don't get what is going on with today's youth! Where do they get that this is the answer? What happend to go ol' fist fights? But then I read where an eleven year old died as a result of a single blow to the head from a fight with another eleven year old over a boy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> How tragic. My prayers go out to all involved.
> 
> I just don't get what is going on with today's youth! Where do they get that this is the answer? What happend to go ol' fist fights? But then I read where an eleven year old died as a result of a single blow to the head from a fight with another eleven year old over a boy!


My mother also just told me about a 7 or 8 year old girl that died from fighting with another little girl too over a boy. I believe it was from a blow to the stomach.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Three are so many events in life that I do not understand why they occur, this is definitely one of them. This is so very sad, tragic, and senseless. 

My thoughts and prayers to all the families and the entire community. Life will never be the same for any of them.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A bit of positive news in the story, apparently Joy was well enough to be released from hospital last night.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember Joy's father well from the Hambden tests. All I gotta say is the shooter better hope he never meets him in a dark alley.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a horrible, senseless tragedy. Prayers go out to the families of all the children touched by this.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't have the words to express how senseless this is. Prayers for the family.


----------

